# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  شاي اعشاب نيرفانا

## سامية الروح

السلام عليكم اخواتي 
من تقدر توفر لي شاي نيرفانا اللبناني للأعشاب بسرعة واريد علبتين لو امكن ترسلني على الخاص مع السعر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## ام البراء محمد

السﻻم عليكم اختي انا بالسودان والشاي عندي متوفر ممكن ابعتلك انتي في اي اماره

----------


## Taqwajameel

لو سمحتي ابي
كمان شاي نيرفانا كيف ممكن نتواصل معاج

----------

